# Breda FCI



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

When Jerry posted the results for FCI Breda 2006 championships I was looking at which dog scored the highest this year and looked up the kennel that malinois came from, I thought this video on their site was pretty cool, even my non-dog friends enjoyed watching it, it's 27mb so I hope you have cable/DSL 

http://www.vom-adlerauge.de/downloads/alphawmbreda2005.wmv


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice video. There were some awesome camera shots in there!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

question 1: for $10 can anyone tell me what the music is from?

now for a serious question...

question 2: in SchH does the dog lose points if the handler has to give a verbal out (is the dog supposed to self out)?

question 3: if the dog bites the guys leg when he pulls that sleeve through the leg crap does the dog lose points?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

1. Don't know (shoot, could have used 10 bucks)
2. No points lost when you tell your dog to Aus (unless he/she doesn't)
3. No leg bites in sch!!! :lol:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:
 

> 1. Don't know (shoot, could have used 10 bucks)
> 2. No points lost when you tell your dog to Aus (unless he/she doesn't)
> 3. No leg bites in sch!!! :lol:


i know there are no leg bites, but when the helper pulls that stupid stuff, he's asking to get bit in the leg. i imagine that those high level schH dogs are so sleeve fixated that it probably doesn't matter, but it hardly seems fair to pull that matador stuff when the dog is supposed to bite the sleeve...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree, it hardly seems fair. I guess I was trying to say no self respecting sch dog would bite anything but a sleeve (tongue in cheek remark)! Nice courage test! I can't get it to play the music. I have DSL, & have tried turning my computer on & off a few times.....oh well, nice video to watch.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

if the dog bites the leg it would be disqualified :wink:


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

> if the dog bites the guys leg when he pulls that sleeve through the leg crap does the dog lose points?


I can't see the helper pulling the sleeve through his leg. What I do see though, is very agile helper work. The helper changes foot placement, and has the right foot forward; he has already seen the dog will come in a bit left of center of mass. His weight is on his right leg, which allows his left to come up easily, and he safely absorbs the dog's impact. It's quite hard to absorb a dog that comes in left of center of mass, with a left sleeve on, when the dog comes in low"ish" and very fast...and make it look good. He got his left leg out of the dog's way in a hurry.

The first helper, in contrast, is a HARD helper. He does not get out of the way.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Andres Martin said:


> It's quite hard to absorb a dog that comes in left of center of mass, with a left sleeve on


I HATE DOGS THAT DO THAT! They are difficult to decoy for, not only is it harder to swing that direction, which I can do, but it's very unnerving seeing a dog who looks like he's gonna run past you and tag your ass, then try n catch em at a good angle while absorbing the impact at the same time.

Thanks Andres for explaining what the decoy was doing, I was gonna leave it alone, I know alotta people hate Schutzhund, but that's not easy to do. Sleeving is a skill in its own and some dogs are really annoying to catch :lol:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Andres Martin said:


> > if the dog bites the guys leg when he pulls that sleeve through the leg crap does the dog lose points?
> 
> 
> I can't see the helper pulling the sleeve through his leg. What I do see though, is very agile helper work. The helper changes foot placement, and has the right foot forward; he has already seen the dog will come in a bit left of center of mass. His weight is on his right leg, which allows his left to come up easily, and he safely absorbs the dog's impact. It's quite hard to absorb a dog that comes in left of center of mass, with a left sleeve on, when the dog comes in low"ish" and very fast...and make it look good. He got his left leg out of the dog's way in a hurry.
> ...


sorry. i'm not buying it. he could have just as easily spun around (as every other decoy does on an off center hit). i'd be willing to bet that this wasn't the first time this helper has done that and that it is his "thing". the guy is hot dogging it. plain and simple...


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

My money is on that the dog goes LOW. You can't be doing a bunch of spinning with a low entry, center of mass dog...besides the fact that there is always a little nagging feeling :evil: that the dog coming at you like that, would just as well take your knee out...

I have more than a few "scratches" to back up the idea that some of these European "sport" dogs are quite willing to bite you on the leg, and will...if you don't FEED them the sleeve. Once on the sleeve they're stable on it.

I would also bet that that dog bites legs on suited decoys just as well as arms...

It would be interesting to email the owner and ask...


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Andres got it dead on, the helper did a tremendous job of not crashing the dog, that is what he was trying to do, not trying to pull the sleeve through the leg, nobody in their right mind would do that.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Andres Martin said:


> His weight is on his right leg, which allows his left to come up easily, and he safely absorbs the dog's impact.


i've watched this clip probably 10 times now. pause the clip at the 2:58 mark. you can clearly see his left leg is PLANTED when the dog contacts him. any damage from a "crash" would have already been done. i still say that he swings his left leg up for show.

i do however retract the statement that he "put the sleeve through his legs". i can see what he was trying to do or what he was thinking. he just chose the "showy" way of doing it. he could have just as easily spun when he lands on his right leg...


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

As I burn the midnight oil on a Friday, Tim, I have to say this: I respect you and like your style...BUT YOU ARE WRONG!!!!!!!!!!

aaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha!

Have a great weekend. I'm decoying between 15 and 20 dogs tomorrow.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I see it the same way as Andres does. Dog hits hard, body against decoy. In the slam decoy turns leg away to hold his balance and not hurt the dog. Great decoy imho.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Andres Martin said:


> Have a great weekend. I'm decoying between 15 and 20 dogs tomorrow.


My back hurts after decoying 5-10 dogs... I've always had back problems, why do I keep picking the hobbies and sports that kill it even more? :lol:


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

> I've always had back problems


...you need to do a bunch of lower-intensity, lower-back exercises...    

In a couple of months you'll be a lot stronger!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> I see it the same way as Andres does. Dog hits hard, body against decoy. In the slam decoy turns leg away to hold his balance and not hurt the dog. Great decoy imho.


yes, he does a good job of avoiding too much contact with the dog, but what i'm saying is he didn't have to do the "o-lay" and dramatically throw his leg up. ahh. forget it. it appears i'm on an island all by myself on this one. doesn't matter. it's only schH anyway :wink:


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

...When a river makes noise, it's because it's carrying stones.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The music is from the Rocky movie when Rocky fought Ivan Drago the Russian. 
My daughter was over and watching the video clip with me. She told me that's the music she runs to on her head set..or whatever you call those new fangled gagets.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> The music is from the Rocky movie when Rocky fought Ivan Drago the Russian.
> My daughter was over and watching the video clip with me. She told me that's the music she runs to on her head set..or whatever you call those new fangled gagets.


YES! specifically it's the music when rocky and drago are training for their fight. +1 for your daughter!


----------

